# Help with installing packages. "PyAV"?



## Dayve (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm very new to FreeBSD and would love so help. Trying to install the PyAV packages but all I get is "No packages available to install matching"
What I'm doing is running Home Assistant on FreeNAS/FreeBSD Jail.

Here is the links to what I'm tying to do:
https://www.home-assistant.io/components/stream/
https://pypi.org/project/av/

Not sure how or if I can do it. Any help would be great.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 23, 2019)

Googling the thing, I found that the current package name is: py27-av-6.1.0
multimedia/py-av

That being said, this forum does not support FreeBSD derivatives.


----------

